# Tools of the Trade



## pliers (Oct 21, 2009)

post deleted


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Channel lock makes good stuff, they have some cool linesmans. However I think for dikes, you're better off with Knipex or Klein. 

Fluke and Wera, good to go.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Channellock all the way for all pliers in my opinion. All of my Klein stuff is getting replaced with channellock as it breaks.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Ck is good but not very popular here, for screwdrivers I like the irazola... I'll have to try channellock when I start working..


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Channellock all the way for all pliers in my opinion. All of my Klein stuff is getting replaced with channellock as it breaks.


I've said it before, I lover the channel lock linemens with the spring in it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I've said it before, I lover the channel lock linemens with the spring in it.


 
I can't believe anybody would buy them. They're sold as fencing pliers aren't they?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I think channellock pliers cut better than many brands out there. However, what I don't like about their ***** is because it's a "knife to anvil" cutter, one blade is flat and dull while the other is sharp, one side of the romex will split while the other won't. Stripping romex is much easier when both blades are relatively equal. Otherwise a blade might be preferable.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I can't believe anybody would buy them. They're sold as fencing pliers aren't they?


There just linemens, I think they are great......

for fences your thinking of this specialty tool made just for installing fences.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> There just linemens, I think they are great......
> 
> for fences your thinking of this specialty tool made just for installing fences.


 
Are the lineman's 9"?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are the lineman's 9"?


http://www.channellock.com/351S-Linemens.aspx

yup, I am telling you, try em out, that spring is heavenly. They feel a little different in your hands and takes a little acclimation but once you use them for awhile you'll like them a lot. Their not heavy duty, I have 4 pairs of linemens in my bag and some are better than others at different things.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Channellock's 9's are really 9.5''.

Not ideal if you have small hands like I do, they open *wide*.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have noticed, the few times that I have bought Channellock side cutters, is that they are extremely sharp when new, but dull quickly, even if not abused.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

varmit said:


> I have noticed, the few times that I have bought Channellock side cutters, is that they are extremely sharp when new, but dull quickly, even if not abused.


I haven't noticed that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I haven't noticed that.


Me neither.

I have their ***** and their linemans.

In any case, there's only one blade that can dull on them, anyway.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I have their ***** and their linemans.
> 
> In any case, there's only one blade that can dull on them, anyway.


what about your knipex stuff?!!?!!?!?!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> what about your knipex stuff?!!?!!?!?!!


Yeah ya right.

I retract all previous statements that would allude to the idea that I would own anything besides knipex.

Knipex is why I find purpose in my life.

It's what I dream about when I sleep.

What I eat when I wake up.

What I wipe my a$$ with when I take a dump.

And on special occasions, tighten compression couplings.

Heil Knipex.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah ya right.
> 
> I retract all previous statements that would allude to the idea that I would own anything besides knipex.
> 
> ...


Compression couplings on Romex?! BUT HOW?!

What about WERA?! or is it WIHA? What tightens a screw tigher?!?!!!?1/!/!


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

Man that's great that stores stocks those tools. We have to order our replacements. As far as my preferences,,
Wrenches, Sockets, Ratchets- Snap on
Screwdrivers - Wera or Pb Swiss
Insulated Scredrivers - Klein
Dikes - Knipex
Needle nose - Snap on by far
Tongue and groove - Knipex Cobras absolutely destroy Channellocks.
Linemans - I never use em, so my Kleins seem good.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Compression couplings on Romex?! BUT HOW?!


*Knipex* is how.



jza said:


> What about WERA?! or is it WIHA? What tightens a screw tigher?!?!!!?1/!/!


The answer is:

V.) Knipex.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Channellock's 9's are really 9.5''.
> 
> Not ideal if you have small hands like I do, they open *wide*.


 
Yeah, I noticed in the Wera picture you have woman's hands


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> *Knipex* is how.
> 
> 
> The answer is:
> ...


dude tell me again how much you love your Wera beater!!

Is it awesome dude? Remind me again how awesome of a ****ing screwdriver it is!!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah, I noticed in the Wera picture you have woman's hands


Haha. I haven't met many women with hairy knuckles, but okay.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> dude tell me again how much you love your Wera beater!!
> 
> Is it awesome dude? Remind me again how awesome of a ****ing screwdriver it is!!!


Okay, okay.

But only if you'll post pictures of your pretty new Veto all full of tools.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Okay, okay.
> 
> But only if you'll post pictures of your pretty new Veto all full of tools.


No no no dude just tell me for the 100th time how great of a screwdriver it is lmao

Any gripes with it?!?!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> No no no dude just tell me for the 100th time how great of a screwdriver it is lmao
> 
> Any gripes with it?!?!


Yes! I always wanted gripe to you about how if only Knipex made it, it would be better!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

ahh knipex fap fap fap fap


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I've said it before, I lover the channel lock linemens with the spring in it.


I was about to buy a channellock pair but I found a new Klien pair the other day so they may be the only Klein tool that sticks around with me for a while. Only problem I have is the jaws aren't as wide, probably cause they were designed for rebar work.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I've said it before, I lover the channel lock linemens with the spring in it.


 Those are actually iron worker pliers. 



Snap on is by far the best sockets and wrenches but their price is crazy.

I think Knipex has got Channel Lock beat by miles for all pliers though.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I bought channel lock linemans pliers. Its the one that strips #12 wire. Its not that bad.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wirenut71 said:


> I bought channel lock linemans pliers. Its the one that strips #12 wire. Its not that bad.


 

Does that notch bother you? I've tried it before and didn't like it.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Does that notch bother you? I've tried it before and didn't like it.


 I've got a pair of needlenose with that notch, I hate them. Everytime you go to cut something it's in the way.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah ya right.
> 
> I retract all previous statements that would allude to the idea that I would own anything besides knipex.
> 
> ...


Not sure yet..

Do you like knipex?:laughing:


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> Everytime you go to cut something it's in the way.


Amen to that.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

sparky723 said:


> Not sure yet..
> 
> Do you like knipex?:laughing:


It's that he want's to make sure he buy's "made in germany".


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Guys

Channelock seems to be a popular brand with the younger sparkies here in Oz...Myself i prefer to use Crescent pliers...

http://electriciansupplies.com.au/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1450

As for side cutters (dikes) i use these marvel ones .....
http://www.wattmaster.com.au/toolsandinstrumentsproductdetails.asp?ProductID=183

Frank


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> It's that he want's to make sure he buy's "made in germany".


In all honesty, if you were to take a snapshot of my pouch as it is right now, there are several klein drivers, 1 wera multidriver, a stanley knife, greenlee linemans and speedriver, channellock *****, and craftsman strippers.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I can't believe anybody would buy them. They're sold as fencing pliers aren't they?


Those are sold as re-bar tying pliers, I know, I had one, loved it, lost it, found it, finally my kids got it and it is gone.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I've said it before, I lover the channel lock linemens with the spring in it.


what the hell is that weird dog leg end for? Never seen them.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Channellock all the way for all pliers in my opinion. All of my Klein stuff is getting replaced with channellock as it breaks.


I have needle nose channellocks and I like them. My favorite brand right now is knipex, although I only have ***** (knipex), they feel great (It might be psychological). I also have channelock *channellocks* :blink: I like them. My klein linemans are stiff, I don't like them because of that. Channellock makes great pliers, but I have noticed that their quality may be going down a tini tiny bit. I compared my needle nose's grip thickness with some old channellock pliers of a friend and the new grips are much thinner.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> what the hell is that weird dog leg end for? Never seen them.


Twisting rebar wire. They make it much easier.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> I have needle nose channellocks and I like them. My favorite brand right now is knipex, although I only have ***** (knipex), they feel great (It might be psychological). I also have channelock *channellocks* :blink: I like them. My klein linemans are stiff, I don't like them because of that. Channellock makes great pliers, but I have noticed that their quality may be going down a tini tiny bit. I compared my needle nose's grip thickness with some old channellock pliers of a friend and the new grips are much thinner.


 

yep, you're right about the grips


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Josue said:


> My klein linemans are stiff, I don't like them because of that. :


wd40...!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> wd40...!


Let me see.....I´ve tried that, one...two....three.....about four times!!!!!


It didn´t work.


They are just stiff. There is no possible way to make them smooth. Next time I go to the States....I think I´ll buy knipex linamans. Apparently they are worth the price.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> what the hell is that weird dog leg end for? Never seen them.


I don't know but it feels good in your hand.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> what the hell is that weird dog leg end for? Never seen them.


When tying rebar, the "hook" rests against your little finger joint to give leverage to pull the tie wire tight. Then twist and cut. You will notice that these rod buster pliers are made backwards for the way most of us hold our side cutters as the cutting edge would be on the opposite side to cut the wire off.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Josue said:


> Let me see.....I´ve tried that, one...two....three.....about four times!!!!!
> 
> 
> It didn´t work.
> ...


When you use your kleins as a hammer, dont hit the linesman..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

varmit said:


> When tying rebar, the "hook" rests against your little finger joint to give leverage to pull the tie wire tight.


so hand strength isn't all that's required?
how girlie.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Josue said:


> I have needle nose channellocks and I like them. My favorite brand right now is knipex, although I only have ***** (knipex), they feel great (It might be psychological). I also have channelock *channellocks* :blink: I like them. My klein linemans are stiff, I don't like them because of that. Channellock makes great pliers, but I have noticed that their quality may be going down a tini tiny bit. I compared my needle nose's grip thickness with some old channellock pliers of a friend and the new grips are much thinner.


To loosen Kleins: Soak the entire plier joint in USED motor oil overnight or longer. Then open the pliers as wide as possible. Alternate striking both of the sides of the nose of the pliers on a hard surface- truck bumper, large piece of pipe, anvil, etc. Hit the pliers on this fairly hard- but don't get carried away. Then work more oil into the plier joint. You might need to do this ritual a couple of times. Just letting new Kleins soak in used motor oil overnight will usually make a big difference.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've tried all the tricks and come to the conclusion that it takes about three months to break in a pair of Kleins. 

Then god forbid they get the slightest bit of rust on them or you have another week of spraying them and working them. 

Knipex on the other hand will fall open right out of the package. A few weeks ago I washed mine up after a greasy nasty job and I didn't get them quite dry. 
The next time I grabbed them they were rusted up pretty tight. I sprayed them with some WD40 and had to work them four or five times and they came right back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jherrod (Dec 9, 2010)

Try hillco lube better than wd40


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Jherrod said:


> Try hillco lube better than wd40


welcome to the forum


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Dunno how many times we have to go through this but...

Why do you need to soak your pliers in motor oil or any other type of oil, dip them in sand, smash them against a wall, tweak them in a vice or any other insane way to loosen up a pair of Klein linesman?

Shouldn't they be good to go the day you buy them? 

Hell, a pair of Stanley pliers are loosey goosey out of the package.

Is it really worth all of that BS to support a company that manufactures a good fraction of their product in China and and Taiwan?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Why do you need to soak your pliers in motor oil or any other type of oil, dip them in sand, smash them against a wall, tweak them in a vice or any other insane way to loosen up a pair of Klein linesman?


I'm still trying to figure out where some are getting these stiff pliers. I never had to beat, soak, or otherwise abuse in anyway a pair of Kliens to break them in, only thing I ever have had to do is add a few drops of 3-in-1 oil or the like.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

A few years ago i bought a pair of Klein 9's that never really broke in. I used them for a good year and was never happy with them. They would loosen up (kinda) for a bit then become stiff again. I had owned Klein linesman before, never had a problem.

All of that happened before I bought a pair of Knipex.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> When you use your kleins as a hammer, dont hit the linesman..


I don't hit the lineman, I always hit the other side. I even used a punch and a hammer and hit the other side several times; they became a bit smoother but are still stiff.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where some are getting these stiff pliers. I never had to beat, soak, or otherwise abuse in anyway a pair of Kliens to break them in, only thing I ever have had to do is add a few drops of 3-in-1 oil or the like.



I think not all of them are stiff, just some.



Rudeboy said:


> A few years ago i bought a pair of Klein 9's that never really broke in. I used them for a good year and was never happy with them. They would loosen up (kinda) for a bit then become stiff again.


That's what happens to mine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> I think not all of them are stiff, just some.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens to mine.





Rudeboy said:


> A few years ago i bought a pair of Klein 9's that never really broke in. I used them for a good year and was never happy with them. They would loosen up (kinda) for a bit then become stiff again. I had owned Klein linesman before, never had a problem.
> 
> All of that happened before I bought a pair of Knipex.





JohnR said:


> Those are sold as re-bar tying pliers, I know, I had one, loved it, lost it, found it, finally my kids got it and it is gone.


 

I saw these today at home depot. On the back of the pack, it says also for electrical.


----------

